# Are used tyres of use to anyone?



## Mile195 (26 Jan 2016)

I usually just chuck them in the bin, but it has occurred to me that my idea of worn-out and someone elses might be quite different. Perhaps someone can still use them on an old hack that they use to go to the pub, or art projects or something. I don't know.

In any case I have 3 sitting around, all 700x23c, 2 Schwalbe Lugano's and a gatorskin. If someone wants them and can arrange to collect somewhere in London please say, otherwise I'll chuck them out.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (26 Jan 2016)

Cut them into pieces, punch holes in either end of the rectangle and give them to someone who stakes trees.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jan 2016)

I made a guitar strap from an old MTB tyre... Mad Max chic  @Arch also puts all sorts of old stuff to good use; an old tyre can become a new belt or bag strap.


----------



## Mile195 (26 Jan 2016)

Ah if only I did gardening... or played the guitar!

I do recall seeing a website by someone who made wallets out of old tyres once. They were quite funky, although I'm not sure my handicraft skills are quite up to the job!


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Jan 2016)

I'm such a hoarder but i'm trying to declutter my life. I just took a load of 700c tyres to the dump. No use to me. Same goes for inner tubes. Such a shame. Maybe they should go to a developing country where they might be of some use? The inner tubes more so.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jan 2016)

I use them as hinges on bird nest box lids when I build bird boxes that is.

Also - as someone said. Lots of uses in the garden.

And when one hangs one's pride and joy up in the garage.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jan 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> I made a guitar strap from an old MTB tyre... Mad Max chic  @Arch also puts all sorts of old stuff to good use; an old tyre can become a new belt or bag strap.


Here's the dope on belts...
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Tire-Tread-Belt


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here's the dope on belts...
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Tire-Tread-Belt



would go well with the spare tyre I am already carrying on my waist.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Jan 2016)

Luganos? Do they run any better worn?

I'm surprised so many bikes come with them, their rolling resistance is awful.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Jan 2016)

I dropped my pair of used but still usable Marathon Supremes into my local bike shop.

The owner said they would go on a used bike with badly worn tyres, or he would give them to customer who couldn't afford new.


----------



## Diggs (27 Jan 2016)

Beer_babe on Twitter spends her time when not cycling making nice bags and stuff from tubes
http://www.beerbabe.co.uk/


----------



## Globalti (11 Mar 2016)

On my first ever Cape Argus race I heard a tick tick tick noise from my front tyre, ignored it then flatted right in the middle of a rough "Cape Coloured" area. I found a drawing pin stuck in the tyre and within seconds of stopping I found myself, slightly nervous, surrounded by a small crowd of enthusiastic boys, one of whom had a fat bandolero of inner tubes around his chest, no doubt collected from other hapless cyclists who stopped there. My punctured tube was snatched away and disappeared. I wonder what they use the tubes for? Catapaults?


----------

